# electric blanket and inverter



## stalbansdragon (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 150w main electric blanket I wanted to use in my van for these early months. I have enough battery reserve, that isn't my problem.

I bought a 300w 12-240v inverter (1000w peak) but this doesn't seam to power the blanket properly.

The blanket light comes on but it only draws 0.3 amp, nowhere near what it should. There is also a slight smell from the blanket controller if i put my nose close.

Surely my blanket doesn't need a pure sine wave inverter does it?

Do you think 300W inverter is enough? Is there any weird coils or anything in the blanket that would cause a problem? (you can tell I'm not an electronic engineer!)

Do you think maybe my blanket is too clever? It was quite expensive so wondering if it has safety features in the controller that don't work with the inverter....am wondering if bizzarely a cheaper blanket would be better.

Any help would be very much appreciated!

Jake


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know about the new controllers but leccie blankets have become much more sophisticated on the safety front.

150W equates to 0.625A at 240V so well within the handling of the inverter.

However, the blanket may draw a much bigger switch-on current.

Ah, you state that it is only drawing 0.3A - where are you measuring that? If at 240V - how?

If that is at 12V DC then again, where are you measuring it?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are using a modified sinewave inverter the thermostat control circuit in the blanket may not be happy.

Use a hot water bottle.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

a


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Jezport said:


> If you are using a modified sinewave inverter the thermostat control circuit in the blanket may not be happy.
> 
> Use a hot water bottle.


Agreed, its the blanket controller that is smelling that will be the problem inverter wise.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Err, so how come I could edit my post after 15 mins?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Because nuke changed it to 60 mins. Keep up DABs


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi stalbansdragon,

I know from somewhere in the back of my head that some controllers are not compatible with inverters, so hunted the internet in a desperate hope to find a pointer or two and failed to get a conclusive answer. 

What I did discover is there seems to be a mixture of articles from around the world where some makes are not compatible with an inverter and some are, one article in the US the inverter was on whilst driving and the controller had a burn out even though the blanket was off, the owner contacted Sunbeam the blanket maker and they confirmed the controller was not compatible with an inverter on that model.

I guess the safest answer here is contact the manufacture for advice on its compatibility with an inverter. 

Two things to consider:
1) Assuming it is compatible, check your power consumptions figures, is that the total for the blanket, or per side assuming it’s a double? 
2) Have you considered a 12 Volt DC blanket?

Hope that helps?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Electric blanket!!! I don't believe it!

Think I might be mixing with the wrong crowd.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Frank, where/ when was 60 mins announced?

tony


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Electric blanket!!! I don't believe it!
> 
> Think I might be mixing with the wrong crowd.


I do, so you must be.

Wobby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not sure it was but I thought I would check from time to time and then I saw this


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He kept that quiet 8) 

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does that mean that, spookily, all other forums "changed their line 4 times, too"?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-987098.html#987098

Regarding announcement, AFAIK it was announced the same way as the 15 mins was announced; a member spotted and reported it....

Dave


----------

